# Starting out.



## Timthetoolman1970 (Dec 2, 2016)

I just signed up for the site. I surfed in looking for cutting board ideas. I'm looking to make some small projects I can sell to supplement my income. Yes to make some extra cash to keep the lights on.

Suggestions are welcome.

Thanks
Tim The Tool Man


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Welcome. I'm pretty new myself. It's a great site and everyone I've interacted with here is friendly and helpful.

It's a hard business to break in to. Items not only need to be beautifully crafted, but they have to be things that people want to buy. My suggestion would be to browse around etsy.com and get some ideas. It's a good place to set up shop too. If you live in an area with lots of weekend craft shows, you can get some ideas there too. I walk around our local farmers markets and see guys selling handmade wooden spoons and the like, but I don't see throngs of people waiting to buy them.

Keep your eyes open and maybe something will give you an idea for the next big thing.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

A tough racket to break into for profit. *RichTaylor* hit it on the money of where to go and what to look for. Alot of people want fancy trim and everything flawless and worth $$$$$$. Then you discover that they have champagne taste on a beer budget. LOL.


----------



## MustacheMike (Sep 6, 2012)

W elcome Tim! Start researching the vast collection of archived subjects on this site to begin with. And subscribe to our site: stumpynubs.com


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

There are tons of different cutting boards on LJ. If you can't find one here, I'm not sure you'll find one anywhere. The good thing is that on LJ, often there are instructions for the more complicated ones. Check out Degoose here…he is the master of cutting boards.


----------



## TObenhuber (Jan 15, 2014)

> A tough racket to break into for profit. *RichTaylor* hit it on the money of where to go and what to look for. Alot of people want fancy trim and everything flawless and worth $$$$$$. Then you discover that they have champagne taste on a beer budget. LOL.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


LOL!!! Exactly. You also missed custom built to desired specifications.

Consider also making some things you enjoy but doesn't take much time. I have had some small success on the local yard sale sights and craigslist selling some heavy 5 board benches. A couple hours and I can sell them for $75-$100 but the turn over is completely hit or miss. Sometimes I can sell one every week. Sometimes I have to wait a couple weeks. Very tough and extremely feast or famine.










Good luck!!! Hope it works!!!


----------

